# Central Ohio Public Spots



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

I have not duck hunted in years and when I did it was on private land. I cant go to that spot now and I'm looking at trying out some of the ponds at Delaware and Mackey Ford. Do these spots tend to get crowded? Has anyone hunted either before and had luck or gotten skunked? 

Im going to start scouting this weekend and just wanted to see if I can be pointed in the right direction or steered away from a spot that will be a bust. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Opening day can be hit or miss. After that....good luck. The public spots get shot up real quick. You'd be better off door knockin


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

marks on the money with that statement! if you do public hunting do a lot of arieal servalence. i read one time that the average hunter wont walk more than 1500 feet from any parking spot. so if it looks easy to get to...people go there! if you can cut the travel by boating in it may also work out.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Very doubtful you will see another guy hitting the ponds at Delaware. There are so many of them and not a lot of guys hunt them. Now the marsh on the SE end of the complex is a diff story and Ive never hunted the flooded timber either. Chances are you will find woodies and a few puddle ducks, but its a lot of work for hit or miss hunting. I would actually respectfully disagree with Mark. I think opening day is the zoo and you can find some really good hunting on public land during the season, particularly those "ducky" days during the week and toward late season. Ive had many many good days on public hunts beyond the opener. Do you have a boat?


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

I do not have a boat but the more im looking around the more I'm considering getting a lil one. My plan right now is to scout out the coves at the south of the lake, the flooded timber, and some various ponds and see whats coming in. Is the marsh off limits this year? It says management area on the map and I was taking that as a no hunting zone.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had good days at the marsh on the se end of delaware, however be prepared to deal with some real class acts there on opening day. I quit going there after getting shot at a few years ago. Too many yahoos out there for my liking. All the guys there do get the birds moving, if they are there


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

The marsh should be open. I wouldnt even bother on the opener. You could just as easy hunt a bay and have good to better luck. I can point you in the direction of a great spot as long as you have a dog or drag your yak. There are much better places IMO to duck hunt than Delaware, though they will require a 1-1.5 hr drive.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah if the marsh is gonna be that crowded I'll pass. ErieAngler, I wouldnt mind hearing of the spots that take a little driving. And I do have a dog to get birds for me.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

send me a pm, ill give you my # and we can talk


----------

